# Belated Christmas Present



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My kids told me at Christmas that I would have to wait a bit before I could have my Present. I had no idea what they had for me. I had pretty much forgot about it. Today they gave it to me. My son in law built it. I am totally blown away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Coals or propane? If coals where do you fire it?

My father-in-law just built one out of a large water tank. It holds about 6-7 hams. His runs on propane. I prefer coals.

Looks like an awesome cooker. It needs a good coating of pig fat on the inside to prevent rust.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Coals or propane? If coals where do you fire it?
> 
> My father-in-law just built one out of a large water tank. It holds about 6-7 hams. His runs on propane. I prefer coals.
> 
> ...


Wood! Fire box is at the rear and smoke is piped to the smoke chamber under the sheet metal table top.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Well Pay, We know you're in hog heaven now.  Looking forward to some more of those fabulous smokes of yours. Enjoy and Congrats.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats real nice paymaster...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That is sweet!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tasty. Where does the tv sit that connects to the installed dish?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats rich Dirty hands, I want to see pics of what you can do with this rig.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Thats rich Dirty hands, I want to see pics of what you can do with this rig.


 yes in deed ..... pier and surf cook out at paymasters sounds good !!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

All are welcome at my place! Thanks Y'all.


----------

